# Bo & brady in need of a home in nc



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bo & Brady are two golden/lab retriever mix brothers that are in need of a home by August 31st. They are a Referral on Cape Fear Golden Retriever's website at: www.cfgoldenrescue.com, under AVAILABLE DOGS. CFGRR would take them into our rescue, but we do not have a foster home for both boys and their owner would like to keep them together since they are littermates and have always been together.

Here is information about Bo and Brady and who to contact if you would like to adopt these BEAUTIFUL BOYS-time is running out for them, they need to find a home by AUGUST 31st. 

Bo and Brady are 4 1/2 year old littermates (brothers) whose birthday is on December 19th. They are Golden Retriever mix boys that are very loving and sweet. Mom was a black lab and dad was a golden. They have never been separated their entire lives and need to be placed in a home together. Bo is a "mamma's boy" and follows his human around everywhere. He is pretty laid back. Brady loves his tennis balls. He enjoys attention as well but he is more independent then Bo. They are both neutered and up to date on their shots and on heartworm prevention. The boys would be best if placed in a home without other dogs and without cats. The economy is the reason these sweet boys need to find a new home.

*If you are interested in adopting Bo and Brady, please contact Monica Harrison at [email protected] or call her at 910-509-8967.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo and Brady*

Bo and Brandy are just gorgeous!
DO you think another Golden Ret. Rescue might have a foster home or permanent home for them?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Bo & brady*



Karen519 said:


> Bo and Brandy are just gorgeous!
> DO you think another Golden Ret. Rescue might have a foster home or permanent home for them?


 
CFGRR has sent out a plea to NC Golden Rescue groups-time is running out for them. Bo & Brady need to be placed together in a foster home or adopted by someone who does not have other dogs.

If anyone is interested in adopting these goregous boys, please contact Monica Harrison, her contact info is in the original post or go to CFGRR's website at:

www.cfgoldenrescue.com, click on the AVAILABLE DOGS link, they are listed under REFERRALS.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> CFGRR has sent out a plea to NC Golden Rescue groups-time is running out for them. Bo & Brady need to be placed together in a foster home or adopted by someone who does not have other dogs.
> 
> If anyone is interested in adopting these goregous boys, please contact Monica Harrison, her contact info is in the original post or go to CFGRR's website at:
> 
> www.cfgoldenrescue.com, click on the AVAILABLE DOGS link, they are listed under REFERRALS.


CFGRR has gotten a few responses from other Golden Retriever Rescue groups that we've contacted. So far the groups that have responded are not able to help due to no available Foster homes where Bo & Brady can be placed together.

If there are any Golden Rescue groups that can help, please contact Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue at:
[email protected]

Thanks!
CFGRR


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Bo & brady updated info*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Bo & Brady are two golden/lab retriever mix brothers that are in need of a home by August 31st. They are a Referral on Cape Fear Golden Retriever's website at: www.cfgoldenrescue.com, under AVAILABLE DOGS. CFGRR would take them into our rescue, but we do not have a foster home for both boys and their owner would like to keep them together since they are littermates and have always been together.
> 
> Here is information about Bo and Brady and who to contact if you would like to adopt these BEAUTIFUL BOYS-time is running out for them, they need to find a home by AUGUST 31st.
> 
> ...


CONTACT INFO CORRECTION FOR MONICA HARRISON-email address is correct, CFGRR posted the WRONG PHONE NUMBER, here is the CORRECT PHONE NUMBER to contact MONICA HARRISON-910-599-8967.

Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They are beautiful dogs! I hope someone can foster. So many people are unaware of the foster option.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is phone number*

Here is Monica-Bo and Brady's owners phone number
910-599-8967

Correction: They won't be taken to a shelter if they don't find a home or rescue by Aug. 31st.

They are great with children.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina mom*

CAROLINA MOM

Hoping we hear something from Peppertree today, as to if they can take BO AND BRADY!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Bo & brady*



Kimm said:


> They are beautiful dogs! I hope someone can foster. So many people are unaware of the foster option.


CFGRR sent out pleas to several Golden Rescue groups to see if any of the groups had an available foster home for both of them-the groups that replied are overwhelmed with Senior dogs AND or so many Intakes.
If anyone lives in area where there is a Golden Ret. Rescue group or another group of your choice, please consider volunteering or becoming a FOSTER FAMILY. 
The number of dogs a Rescue group can help depends on the available FOSTER HOMES!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Foster homes*

THAT IS for sure about rescues they can't save dogs without foster homes!

I am waiting to hear if Peppertree will take them.

I am praying!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I would give fostering a shot, but my DH is not ready. Shadow does okay with "new" dogs after the initial intro. Tucker is fine with all of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Still waiting*

Still waiting to hear from Peppertree and Monica


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No rescue for Bo and Brady yet*

No resce for Bo and Brady yet.

It's not looking good.

Monica is moving on Aug. 31st and will help get them to a transport if someone wants to adopt or rescue them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here's is Monica's latest email*

Here are pictures of the dogs by themselves. I am going to go this afternoon when my mom is available and see how they do around other dogs. I will let you know what I find out ASAP. I have to move out of my apartment on August 31st. I have tried tocome up with a back up plan should they not be placed but unfortunately I haven't been very successful. If Peppertree is willing to take them I want you guys to know that I can meet a transporter pretty much anytime as long as I have a little bit of notice. I am very appreciative of all of your help. Please let me know what else I may be able to do to help as well. I will be in touch this afternoon after I take the dogs to the park. 

Sincerley,
Monica
*
HERE ARE BOBO AND BRADY:*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Please say some prayers for Bo and Brady*

Please say some prayers for Monica, Bo and Brady.
A wonderful rescue is considering taking them.

All Paws crossed and prayers going up!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo and brady*

BO AND BRADY are not being taken by the rescue.

It's very sad and I know Monica is moving on Aug. 31st.

She took them for a walk and it appears they are probably unsocialized with other dogs-they seemed like they might fight if not on leash.

This is very bad for Bo and Brady. I don't think we will find a rescue for them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*There is an angel on this forum*

There is an angel on this forum that is still trying her hardest to find rescue and a foster home for both Bo and Brady. Might have to be separate homes, as most people cannot take in two fosters.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope the Angel can work a miracle...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CFGRR was notified today that Bo & Brady have found a wonderful home together with a family in Raleigh, NC and they are doing wonderfully!

Thank you to everyone who assisted in finding them a home!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow what wonderful news for those boys


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful news for these two!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I am ecstatic*

I am just ecstatic for them!!!!

Sandy Brinton and many others worked so very HARD TO SAVE THEM!!!

KATHI TUFTS!! THANK you, too!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What wonderful news! Thank you to all who helped these two pups find a forever home.


----------

